# Whole wheat pasta cooking time?



## kefka666

I cooked some whole wheat spaghetti today and it seemed to take a very long time to get soft. After about 15 minutes of boiling I just decided to take it off the heat. Before that point it was so disagreeably al dente that it would have been difficult to eat (too hard and sticky).

Is it normal for whole wheat pasta to take much longer to cook than your regular processed pasta? If so, how long does this typically take?


----------



## VeraBlue

It does tend to take a bit longer because the flour is not refined like white flour.  If you've ever cooked brown rice you will have noticed the same thing.  It's not quite double the cooking time, but I usually give it another 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## goboenomo

At work the pasta directions are the same for both white and whole wheat.


----------



## bethzaring

Reasonably fresh whole wheat spaghetti should not take 15 minutes to cook.  I would suspect that it might be very old. Whole wheat pasta will take a few, 2 to 4, minutes longer to cook to al dente, than white pasta.  I normally cook the spirals, not sphagetti, and the spirals take 9 to 10 minutes to cook.  I use my ww lasagna oncooked in casseroles, so that avoids the whole issue!


----------

